# Le Couper / Coller sous Mac



## NoobUser (10 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2012 sous El Capitan, j'avais a partir du clic droit de la souris sur un fichier ou un dossier, un menu secondaire qui apparaissait dans lequel il y avait la fonction Couper qui me permettait de déplacer un ou des fichiers ou un ou des dossiers, soit du bureau vers un autre endroit du mac, soit du hdd interne vers un autre hdd en externe.

Je ne sais pas comment un collègue que je ne vois plus, m'avait rajouté cette fonction (ou option) mais j'aimerai bien l'a récupérer a nouveau.
Je ne sais pas non plus s’il était passé par Automator ou par un autre programme pour le faire.

Je souhaiterais donc ajouter cette commande Couper dans le menu secondaire de mon Mac tout en sachant que c'est dangereux mais j'en ai besoin.
Je sais par ailleurs qu’il est possible de le faire en passant par la commande Copier puis alt+coller, mais je l’avais et je désirerai l’avoir a nouveau.
En espérant avoir été assez clair, je souhaiterai un peu d'aide de la part des aficionados de la pomme.

Par avance je vous remercie.

Cordialement


----------



## edenpulse (11 Février 2022)

Hello, 
Tu peux le faire de cette manière : 








						Make a Cut and Paste Feature Service in Finder Mac OS use Automator App
					

Cut and paste, I don’t think it’s a very useful function when we are cleaning file or folder in our computer. That function is more important when we use Mac OS, because  there aren&#82…




					wzije.wordpress.com
				



avec Automator effectivement.


----------



## NoobUser (15 Février 2022)

Bonjour edenpulse,

Merci infiniment pour le lien du tuto.
Tu as fais de moi un heureux, je mettrais cela en pratique dés que je récupérerai mon macbook.
Mon p'tit neveu a fait tomber son verre d'eau dessus alors il est chez MacWay.

Encore une fois un grand merci et bonne journée.

Amicalement


----------

